# New Diamond Survey



## nightnurse613 (May 19, 2012)

So, I got a survey from DRI yesterday....I don't know what was going on for sure but, I think it must have been trying to garner some support for Mr. Cloobeck (or boost his ego even further).  The first question was did we see the Undercover Boss (or the repeat performance) starring Mr. Cloobeck and the second question asked if I was a current owner.  When I said I was, that was the end of the survey!!  They said they weren't looking for my type!!    I just wish they would get his picture off the log in screen on the web site.


----------



## dwojo (May 19, 2012)

Why remove his picture from the website? I get a good laugh every time I see it because Diamond thinks it helps their image.


----------



## dude-luv (May 19, 2012)

*Another Kind of Survey*

I am checking out from Poipu Point this morning.  Have had an awesome two week holiday.  DRI sent me a survey regarding my stay.  Of course the last question had to do with would I recommend ownership with DRI to my family or friends--not a chance.


----------



## robcrusoe (May 19, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> So, I got a survey from DRI yesterday....I don't know what was going on for sure but, I think it must have been trying to garner some support for Mr. Cloobeck (or boost his ego even further).  The first question was did we see the Undercover Boss (or the repeat performance) starring Mr. Cloobeck and the second question asked if I was a current owner.  When I said I was, that was the end of the survey!!  They said they weren't looking for my type!!    I just wish they would get his picture off the log in screen on the web site.


hear hear



dwojo said:


> Why remove his picture from the website? I get a good laugh every time I see it because Diamond thinks it helps their image.


When I see it, I get sick to my stomach thinking about his performance on TV.


----------

